# Release Notes for iCUE v4.19.191



## CORSAIR_Marcus (12. Januar 2022)

Patch für die iCUE Version 4.19.191

Ihr könnt die aktuelle Version von iCUE hier downloaden.



Software Enhancements​
The ASUS Integration now has a lighting effect assigned by default
Duplicate devices on the Home Page will no longer have numbers in their naming
Graph scaling has been improved when adjusting the window size
The home screen now has additional tooltips on hover
Hover on the search bar will now display the correct text
Resolved an issue with Action – Launch Application improperly defaulting to the first app
Resolved an issue with the opacity slider for Scenes
Resolved an issue with Key Assignments when switching between 2 different keys
Macro Action – Action Repeat will no longer require users to input a higher value first
HID Product Enhancements​
SABRE PRO WIRELESS On-the-fly DPI now saves properly, if adjusted, before launching iCUE
Improved the performance of the K65 MIINI RGB’s Mouse Speed through the FN key combination
Resolved an issue with K55 RGB improperly showing duplicate tabs when changing the layout
Resolved an issue with VIRTUOSO XT Lighting Effects on macOS M1 platforms
Improved some minor issues related to NEXUS Macro Assignments
G-Key Remap for NEXUS no longer defaults to the A key
DIY Product Enhancements​
DRAM lighting playback should no longer stops playing dynamically when configuring lighting effects
LT100 tower numbering will now properly start with Tower 1 instead of Tower 2
Resolved some text spacing issues with LT100’s Setup Wizard
Resolved a scrolling text issue with ELITE LCD’s Fade Fill effect
ELITE LCD image has been updated to show Liquid Temp instead of CPU Temp for the hardware screen lighting device image to match what is on the device


----------

